# Clickers



## bonnieanclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

One of my friends said that the best clicker he ever had was his own mouth. It was always with him and it worked well with his dog. Are there any disadvantages to that?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

The disadvantage is that your own mouth makes all sorts of noises and none of them is ONLY a marker for a behaviour. The very fact that it IS with you all the time is the problem. Even clicking your fingers is a sound that is not as reliably identical every time. The clicker is not a sound associated with anything else, and so marks an exact moment, like taking a photograph, of the precise behaviour that you want. We all use our mouths for so many other things, we all talk far more than we need to - we are humans, talking is what we do, NOT talking is unnatural. A mechanical click is very much easier to time and very much easier for the dog to differentiate from the other background cacophony of sound going on all the time. It doesn't have to be a clicker that you use to mark - dolphins and other marine animals are usually trained with a whistle. But whatever the sound, it has to be one that is ONLY used for training to mark behaviours. The human voice is far more likely to be misunderstood, and the human far more likely to get the timing right with a click than with a vocal sound. Timing is hugely important.


----------



## bonnieanclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, I was thinking the clicking sound with the tongue. But I don't mind using something else, it was just a thought  Has anyone tried a phone clicker app? I'm always wearing dresses without pockets, so I'm afraid I will leave clickers all over the place if we are training on the go :/


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Clicking with the tongue is ambiguous, Bonnie, it's just not as good, it gets muddled in with all the "good boy"s and other sounds we make; clickers don't cost much - I've got them littered all over the place because I'm just as likely to leave them lying around or lose them. You can put them on a lanyard; or a wrist strap; I've got one at the moment that I like that has an elastic band that goes over your finger, so it sits under your hand. It's made by Mikki, but they are relatively expensive. Karen Pryor makes all sorts of clickers. If you go to amazon.com and search for clickers in pet supplies you'll find dozens; some come with wristbands already attached. You can buy them in sets of three or four or more - from $6 to $8 dollars or so for sets. And there are loads of youtube videos to watch how to do it - Karen Pryor's ClickerTraining.com is good, and she has lots of little films on youtube. It is SO brilliant. Search for some of the threads on this forum on the subject of 'shaping', or look for that online. Or PM me if you want me to tell you any more, I don't want to be a pain publicly!! I know there are loads of people on this forum who know far more than I do and who could help you, too.

The phone clicker app is too cumbersome and slow for me, but there may be people out there who like it?? I just find the phone itself too big to handle along with treats and the leash, or whatever other props one is working with, there's just too much going on!


----------



## bonnieanclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad I asked! I put some clickers with wristbands on my amazon wish list  
(I'm not buying anything until the day gets closer)


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

bonnieanclyde said:


> Glad I asked! I put some clickers with wristbands on my amazon wish list
> (I'm not buying anything until the day gets closer)


You must be so excited!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> The phone clicker app is too cumbersome and slow for me, but there may be people out there who like it?? I just find the phone itself too big to handle along with treats and the leash, or whatever other props one is working with, there's just too much going on!


I agree with this.

Also, you will find that when training a puppy, pockets are a MUST. Better find a new wardrobe. Only kidding.  But you can also buy "bait bags" with are little pouches that either clip to your clothes or are on a belt to wear around your waist. Either way, you'll have a place to store your training treats. (a clicker is USELESS without those!!!) and the clicker itself.


----------



## bonnieanclyde (Jan 28, 2014)

krandall said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Also, you will find that when training a puppy, pockets are a MUST. Better find a new wardrobe. Only kidding.  But you can also buy "bait bags" with are little pouches that either clip to your clothes or are on a belt to wear around your waist. Either way, you'll have a place to store your training treats. (a clicker is USELESS without those!!!) and the clicker itself.


I think my skirts/dresses with pockets will come in useful! Maybe I'll fashion myself a cute toolbelt


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

bonnieanclyde said:


> Oh, I was thinking the clicking sound with the tongue. But I don't mind using something else, it was just a thought  Has anyone tried a phone clicker app? I'm always wearing dresses without pockets, so I'm afraid I will leave clickers all over the place if we are training on the go :/


We did Piper's basic obedience without using a clicker, but a few months ago I downloaded a few of the clicker apps off the app store because I wanted to try and "capture" some new tricks. I found it wasn't very reliable as there was often a lag between my "click" and the sound, or it wouldn't even click at all. As other have said, it was also a bit of a hassle trying to juggle everything. Your best bet would definitely be just a good ol' clicker with a wrist strap or something along that line.


----------

